# almost done



## deatharena89 (Jan 28, 2010)

hello everyone sorry for the delay for my next stirling engine...because i had semester exams  so i was not able to complete the project...so i will show you till what i have completed....next time when i post this engine will be working.... 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7620.0 this link is the design which i posted before..
here's the pics....


----------

